# Dark brown chocolate



## Molokai (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi, 
friend gave me this wood,
brownish, has some kind of heavy chocolate smell, 
i tried my nail test 
and think, about 800 to 900 on janka scale.


[attachment=21126]
[attachment=21127]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2013)

The color is similar to aged bois d' arc - I'm holding a piece in my hand for reference and the color is exactly the same - end grain very similar except yours has slight rays, but the 800-900 hardness also rules out bois d' arc. It's probably some species I've never even heard of.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 22, 2013)

SIGH this is frustrating, I'm pretty sure I worked something similar a year or so ago. Looked exactly like it and I remember the chocolate smell very distinctly, but the name is escaping me. 

Jatoba maybe? or Rosewood or maybe Im just remember Wenge smells like chocolate when you work it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2013)

Wenge don't smell like chocolate. Wenge aroma stinks to me. That ain't wenge anyway.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah I know its not wenge the grain isn't open enough. this is driving me nuts for the life of me I can't remember the woods name.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wenge don't smell like chocolate. Wenge aroma stinks to me. That ain't wenge anyway.



Kevin, maybe you should work with that fruit company and come up with an app that you can take a pic of wood and it will identify it for you :rofl2:


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2013)

Emphatically not jatoba or any kind of rosewood, but that's what it ISN'T ... I'm drawing a blank on what it IS. Looks a bit like Western red cedar but I've never seen any that dark and I have no idea about the smell.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe it is in fact chocolate, take a bite :)


----------



## Molokai (Mar 23, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Maybe it is in fact chocolate, take a bite :)



already tried :teethlaugh: :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2013)

Has the right grain but no way is it western red cedar-it has a distinct smell and it is not a chocolate smell.


----------



## phinds (Mar 23, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Has the right grain but no way is it western red cedar-it has a distinct smell and it is not a chocolate smell.



Yeah, I figured. I was going only by the grain and density and it didn't "feel" right anyway.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2013)

phinds said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the right grain but no way is it western red cedar-it has a distinct smell and it is not a chocolate smell.
> ...



Might be a related though Paul- the distinct crisp grain is almost exactly the same. But even very old growth-3-500 yrs still has the same color and sweet smell. Never brown though.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2013)

I am not understanding how y'all can think that looks anything like WRC. Nothing about it looks like WRC to me. WRC doesn't grow here but I have built many a structure using it and I just do not see any resemblance.


----------



## phinds (Mar 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I am not understanding how y'all can think that looks anything like WRC. Nothing about it looks like WRC to me. WRC doesn't grow here but I have built many a structure using it and I just do not see any resemblance.



Check out the WRC end grain pics on my site and I think you'll see why we thought that.


----------

